

Don't be an idiot. Find a great startup advisor. - jaf12duke
http://www.humbledmba.com/dont-be-an-idiot-find-a-great-startup-advisor

======
acgourley
Curious if people actually formally ask people to be advisors, or just keep
asking them more and more questions until its defacto.

~~~
turoczy
In my experience, the most successful startup advisor relationships are the
ones that are very deliberately and explicitly pursued. It may take a while to
find the right person, but once you do, making sure you're both clear on the
advisor/advisee relationship is paramount.

